# Goat Milk Soap Making (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Feb 17, 2012)

This week I made some soap from the frozen bags of milk in the freezer. Whenever the milk gets "goaty" tasting I would freeze 12 oz in a ziplock bag, the amount needed for my goat milk recipe.

I made 18 lbs of Soap!! 






(anyhow, if I add up all the ingredients, that is what I come up with, but remember I am "numerically challenged"!

At Joann's I bought some new soap mold. They are for candies, and candy coated Oreos. But they make great soaps for kids, or for a guest bathroom.

Here are the kid soaps.





Here are the guest soaps.





This is my favorite mold, 






I hope I can find some new ones, these are not working so good anymore, I might try spraying them with Pam to see if that will help make them release the soap better. New molds are great!!

Funny how as the soap cures it turns different colors. I love the pink, but it won't stay that way.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW, they are beautiful!!! I would love to make some soap, would you mind sharing your recipe????? Please?????

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 17, 2012)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> WOW, they are beautiful!!! I would love to make some soap, would you mind sharing your recipe????? Please?????
> 
> Thanks, Melissa


Well it is not my recipe... I got it on line, and it is a combination of two sets of instructions.

Let me find the links here for you... I think... I may have posted it on here before let me find the old post.

Yes, here is the old post...

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5864

And these are the links I posted on there.

I used this recipe (there are TONS of them to choose from!)


http://www.marthastewart.com/article/making-goat-soap

And then I used this process.

http://www.kountrylife.com/content/how144.htm

This combination seems to work for me pretty good.


----------

